# [REQ] Philadelphia AND/OR Chicago



## Unimaxium (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone know of any good, hidden, photogenic locations here around Philly? There are quite a bunch of great places to photograph, but I am maybe hoping to find something that I might have overlooked or such. 

Also, I will be visiting Chicago for the first time in a couple weeks, and was hoping maybe somebody could recommend some cool places there, too.

Any replies are appreciated


----------



## kfoster (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm sure you already know about longwood gardens.  It's a great place for flower shots and landscape.  If  you like long exposures they have a great christmas light show.

If you enjoy lanscape you can drive north into the poconos and vist the delaware water gap. There are many great places to shoot there. I love visiting Bushkill falls to see the water falls.

If you already know of these, I know of others, let me know.

K


----------



## Lorilye (Jan 1, 2005)

Fairmount Park.

Old Byberry Mental Hospitol

Lambertville Highschool, Lambertville NJ

Raulph Stover

New Hope


----------



## Corry (Jan 1, 2005)

Suuuurree!!!! Now all you Philly people come out of the woodwork, when I've been back from my trip TO Philly for over a month!!!!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 1, 2005)

Wow I've been wondering if anyone would ever respond to this thread! But those are some good tips, even if they are a little late. Thanks!


----------

